# Lire mes films depuis un disque réseau



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2014)

Bonjour.

Je possède un iPad retina, un PC et un disque dur externe sur lequel se trouvent tout mes films.

J'aimerais pouvoir mettre ce disque dur sur mon routeur wifi afin d'y accéder depuis mon PC comme un disque réseau, et depuis mon iPad avec une appli qui me permette d'afficher mes films par genre, nom ou autre et surtout pouvoir les lire depuis mon iPad et donc sans allumer mon PC.

Mon routeur ne possède pas de connecteur USB, et je voudrais le virer pour quelque chose genre un Airport Express.
Est-ce que ça pourrait me permettre de faire ce que j'ai besoin ?

PS : j'ai un PC sous Windows 7 et plus de Mac.


----------



## lineakd (13 Juin 2014)

@rony4491, pourquoi ne pas partir sur un vrai routeur qui le permet ou d'ajouter un serveur (synology ou autre).


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Juin 2014)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Est-ce que ça pourrait me permettre de faire ce que j'ai besoin ?
> .



Airport express, comme indiqué ne gere pas les DD et c pas une bidouille simple que de la rendre compatible (c'est possible néanmoins car la fonctionnalité est présente, blocage software d'Apple) Pour rester Apple, une Timecapsule pourrait faire l'affaire pour un tout en un et n'importe quel player DLNA sur iPad mais restera le pb du routeur. Tu es chez quel fournisseur d'accès car normalement vers avec des box d'ancienne génération, il y a un port usb par défaut (neuf box, free V5, Bytel, Numéricable, etc.) 
 Sinon, idéalement un boitier Synology. L'application iPad de lecture video est vachement propre et efficace, compatible aussi sur TV connectées : http://www.synology.com/fr-fr/dsm/index/multimedia


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2014)

Je suis en Suisse, mon fournisseur est la sevj (http://www.sevj.ch).

J'ai pu avoir un petit serveur NAS maison, en faite c'est un adapteur comme ceci avec un DD externe :
http://www.addonics.com/products/nasu2.php

J'ai pu mettre en place mon serveur SAMBA et y accéder depuis Windows 7, mais je trouve pas d'appli pour iPad qui me permette de lire mes films et m'y connecter...


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2014)

@rony4491, si tu as l'adresse du nasu2, le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot passe. Tu peux essayer les apps documents readdle ou aceplayer en passant par smb.


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Juin 2014)

Rony4491 a dit:


> mais je trouve pas d'appli pour iPad qui me permette de lire mes films et m'y connecter...



Va sur le store. La plupart des applis DLNA devraient pouvoir te connecter et lire les flux. Attention cependant, les ergonomies sont assez disparates et parfois il y a des bugs.  
Exemple : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/media-connect-stream-music/id335036887?mt=8


----------

